# Wood splinter ends career.



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Here's a wake up call to all of us REAL MEN(like me) who only see a doctor
when we are carried into the hospital on a stretcher.

This is a story about my good friend Dan. Foot soldier in Vietnam-
High iron worker,Famous the his bar brawls in his youth.
He helped install the antennas on top of the Sears tower.
Lived his whole adult life on the edge of death--Fierce and fearless.

Now out of work forever -thanks to a sliver in his thumb.

He was welding overhead on some brackets,I was the fire watcher.
We had lined up some old 4x4 oak timbers to keep the spatter from going under the machines.

He stumbled over one of the blocks,gave out a curse -then bent over and angrily grabbed the offending chunk of oak and threw it ..


Unknowing-he had just driven a sliver right into the bone of his thumb.

He did the usual thing-tweezers--needle --sharp knife-NO GO.

He did go to the hospital that evening -Doc removed what he could find.
X-rays don't show wood,so he missed the bit in his bone.

A week later-Doc again -he's in trouble,this time anti-biotics-still missed the splinter.

Long story shortened--3 months of I.V. antibiotics.Bone infection spread to hand and wrist. Tendons detached from bones. Heart attack from a new anti-biotic. Long trip to Mayo clinic when local Doc's gave him up.

He can still fish--but his shooting hand can't deal with a 45 any more.

Just thought you all could use a story-Don't ignore those slivers--MIKE--


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

mikeswoods said:


> Here's a wake up call to all of us REAL MEN(like me) who only see a doctor
> when we are carried into the hospital on a stretcher.
> 
> This is a story about my good friend Dan. Foot soldier in Vietnam-
> ...


Oh crap Mike. That's a little un-nerving. I and most of the guys here get slivers all the time!

Thanks for the warning bud.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats an unsettling story, sorry to hear about your buddy, GMOD


----------



## TulsaRemodeler (Nov 24, 2009)

I had several shoulder injuries in the course of my life, recovered enough from the last one enough to work and lift weights, though I wasnt 100%.

Then I had a stupid seemingly insignificant accident, rolled off the back of a snowmobile (as a passenger going to help dig out someone stuck) at low speed. It ripped my right shoulder completely loose. Of course I didnt go to the doctor, I'm a real man :thumbsup:

6 monthes later I went to see a surgeon after an MRI, cant be fixed he said. Muscular atrophy and stuff, nothing to work with. Couldnt even lift a toothbrush. I was done at 43. Stupid accidents and tough guy attitude did me in.

I am one lucky dude though, just for s**s and giggles I had a second surgeon look at it. I cant tell you how hopeless I felt, I couldnt use my right arm! I am so lucky, two surgeons and 3 & 1/2 hours of surgery later I have a right arm again. Not 100% but I can work.

If you get hurt, dont be a tough guy. It could cost you everything.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Sorry about your buddy, but it sounds like he did all the right things and the doctors missed it.

I got one once from a jamb I was replacing, went to the clinic, the doc dug around for a while, pulled out a chunk, said "there I got it." I wiggled my thumb and hand around a bit, and said" no, there's more." She dug for another while and finally grabbed this chunk that was an inch long and maybe 1/4 at the fat end. " Do you want to keep it as a souvenir?" "Souvenir? Hell, I gotta go nail that back on the building"


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yellow pine will do some nasty stuff if left in.


----------



## AtlRemodeling (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn that is horrible for your buddy! 

Had a framing sub in 1995 that had to have a large section of the fleshy area below his thumb removed due to infection from OSB. He was out of work for several months but was eventually able to get back to work. He had done the same thing and tried to get it out but left a small bit still in.

Earlier this year I was scribing a line done the side of a piece of beadboard that just need a rough cut. Pulling my hand down the side I did not realize a piece was partially splintered and drove about an 1 1/2" long piece of wood into my finger (under the nail).  Tried ever so gently to pull it out so it would not break off under the fingernail but no go. Finally dug it out later with tweezers. Last time I do that in a hurry.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yellow pine will do some nasty stuff if left in.


This is good info, i always thought the CCA or ACQ where the s[linters to worry about:blink:.GMOD


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I think this story got a few people thinking--My statistic page had about 40 visitors yesterday-

Thanks everybody--MIKE---


----------



## carpentershane (Feb 9, 2009)

I was loading treated 2x10's into the back of a box truck one day and one of the boards caught a little and stopped dead... The problem being was that it jammed a splinter of wood probably 4" long and 1/4" thick or so into my bicep... I tried to pull it out with what was sticking out of the surface and no dice... I had the guy who was working with me try to pull it out with a pair of needle nose pliers and all it did was pull the skin outward as it was kind of stuck in the muscle or something ... still no dice... 
Finally I called my boss and told him I was headed to the ER to get the the thing removed. I showed at the hospital filled out the paperwork, the nurse had a preliminary look see... And I sat there... and sat there... for over an hour... So I figured I would try again to get it out... I pushed in on the lodged end like a cherry pitter and wouldn't you know it-after a few minutes it popped out. 
Told the nurse I was leaving- no need to see a doctor... Saved the boss a little workman's comp and he was grateful:thumbsup: After this story I probably should of


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

So what was his UNDERLYING vice than compensated his immune system to the point of failure????????


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

[q_uote=MALCO.New.York;820246]So what was his UNDERLYING vice than compensated his immune system to the point of failure????????[/quote]_

_compensated -> compromised _
__

_ I was kinda wondering the same thing._
Joe


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Railman said:


> [q_uote=MALCO.New.York;820246]So what was his UNDERLYING vice than compensated his immune system to the point of failure????????_


_compensated -> compromised _
__

_ I was kinda wondering the same thing._
Joe[/quote]


You know what I meant..........LOL

Posting under the influence can sometimes have strange and unexpected outcomes!!!


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> _compensated -> compromised _
> __
> 
> _ I was kinda wondering the same thing._
> Joe



You know what I meant..........LOL

Posting under the influence can sometimes have strange and unexpected outcomes!!![/quote]


There doesn't necessarily gave to be one. If it gets into the bone, it can get into the marrow.

Then all kinds of **** can go wrong.


----------



## mpvoss (Nov 29, 2005)

well, sliver me timbers:w00t:


----------

